# thinking about another toy



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

like the title says, im thinking about obtaining another toy, cant decide what. choices are either a 125 2 stroke bike or a 250 4 stroke or a smaller 4wd quad (bigger than a 90 but smaller than 400). if i get a bike it will serve dual purpose, ill use it, and my girlfriend canlearn to ride it for when im on the brute. if i go for a smaller quad, it'll be for the girlfriend and my boy(8) to share. any thoughts?


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I have the brute and a 2001 YZ250F. I usually ride the 250F when someone else wants to go riding with me because 90% of the time they'd rather ride the quad over the bike. You could pick up a rather clean 250F for around $1200 but at the same time you could find a decent quad for around the same price. I have a solution, buy Polaris' Scrambler for $1500.....win win for both of you guys. :bigok:


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

im in canada man, no good quads for 1500 haha. im thinking 2000-2500 which should buy a decent 2000-2004 bike or an older quad (90's). how are those scramblers? i've never seen one in action, they are 2 strokes arent they?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

an old honda 300 makes a great bike


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd go 250 4 stroker. 125 2 strokes are just so unpredictable to ride sometimes and if you putt around on ANY 2 stroke, keep extra plugs around if thats all you do. 2 strokes are ALOT easier to rebuild though. 4 stroke power is unbeatable and more user friendly. If you go the quad route I'd go for a 360 prairie 4x4, 300 or 400 prairie 4x4. They are all turds so cant get into much trouble with them and are pretty much bullet proof. Plus you can find the 300's and 400's rather cheap sometimes. I'd rather get the 360 since its selectable 4x4.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I forgot also you could get an old 300 or 400 bayou 4x4. Those would even be cheaper and are just as tough. But you do have to shift them compared to the prairies.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i love shifting stuff, wish my brute was a 5 speed! not to worried about it being auto, if i got the bike route, its manual anyways. so far im leaning towards a yz125 or a honda 230-250 four stroke. unless a good deal on a small quad pops up. its really hard to find smaller but good quads for sale around here.


----------



## 1BADPrarrie (Oct 15, 2010)

I would go for the smaller quad personally just for your wife/sons sake then they could ride with you more. I also would suggest trying to pick a 360.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

well, i finally picked something up. wasnt looking hard at all, but this one pretty well fell into my lap. 500 bucks got me a 96/7 honda cr125. completely stock, pretty well used, but starts first or second kick and rides nice. everything works and has good power. came with a 99 parts bike too. gonna go re-learn to ride a bike tomorrow.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice find!'


----------

